#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-13
<kim0> Morning everyone
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-14
<need_help_> hi
<need_help_> hello
<need_help_> need some help if it's possible
<need_help_> salammmmmmmm
<need_help_> hum no one to help us i can see
#ubuntu-eg 2013-05-11
 * Faissl is بيضرب كلاكس
<Darko> :D
 * Faissl poking Darko 
<Darko> ezzayak ya faisal :)
<Faissl> الحمد لله
<Darko> ana mesh ba5osh 3al IRC keteer , fa momken a3raf ezay awageh kalam le7ad mo3ayan hena ?
 * Faissl بيحب هذا الاختراع
<Faissl> Darko, السوشيال ميديا يا عزيزي، دمرت حياتنا
<Darko> aywa zy de
<Darko> bete3mel de ezay ?
<Faissl> Darko, بتكتب أول حرف أو حرفين من الاسم وبتدوس تاب
<Darko> Faissl, tamam (Y) :)
<Faissl> Darko, وفيه عربي في الكيبورد على فكرة :)
<Darko> ma3andeesh 3araby fel keyboard :D
<Darko> wala fel system
<Darko> atkalem english ? walla akamel franco ?
<Faissl> Darko, مفيش  حد معندوش، حفيقة علمية
<Faissl> Darko, it's English then :)
<Darko> i really don't have it :D , my keyboard has no arabic letters
<Darko> and the system has no layout for arabic too
<Faissl> Darko, you mean the physical keyboard?
<Darko> Faissl, yeah
<Darko> Faissl, :D
<Faissl> Darko, the layout is not a problem at all, it's just few clicks away
<Darko> Faissl, yeah yeah
<Faissl> Darko, for the physical keyboard, you can just practice
<Darko> Faissl, well , i don't use it at all so its not useful for me at the moment
<Faissl> I worked on too old keyboard that have no characters on it :D
<Darko> Faissl, where is everybody ? i thought we were going to have a discussion :D
<Darko> Faissl, nice (Y)
<Faissl> Darko, psst, what is this (Y) suppose to mean?
<Faissl> Darko, انا باشوفها بقالي كتير ومحرج اسأل بصراحة
<Darko> Faissl, oh it means a thumb up :D
<Darko> Faissl, no don't be embarrassed to ask anything =]
 * Faissl feels like (يا سلام!) :D
<Darko> haha :D
<iS7yX> Sup pals :D
<Darko> hello =]
<Faissl> Darko, in case you think about it, this is "/me" in beginning then anything you like :)
<Faissl> iS7yX, عايز ايه :D
<Darko> Faissl, cool
<iS7yX> Faissl: انا جيت اسطب باك تراك عشان قالولي دي بتاعت الهاكرز الجامديين وبتاع, فقولت اجي استشير خبراء اللينوقس :D
<creative1412> اخي الكريم بوس اللابتوب شعر ودقن
<creative1412> وحتلاقيه زي الفل باذن الله
<creative1412> بس ماتنساش تشغل سورة ياسين وانت بتخترق
<creative1412> وتعيد وجعلنا من بين ايديهم سداً
<creative1412> وانت داخل
<creative1412> وانت خارج
<creative1412> وبالتوفيق اخي الهاقر الخارق
<iS7yX> creative1412: بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
<Faissl> iS7yX, أنا شخصيا ما بحبش ال"هاكرز" لا الجامدين ولا الضعاف
<Faissl> iS7yX, حلو اللينوقس ده
<Faissl> قوقل عليها :D
<iS7yX> Faissl: :D
<Darko> so ?
<Faissl> so eh?
<Faissl> feel free :)
<Faissl> ممكن اقول ع اللي بيحصل لي حاليا
<Faissl> أنا شغال في جافا من كتاب اسمه
<Darko> Faissl, i thought we were going to discuss something :D , because i am not that much free
<Darko> Faissl, sure tell me
<Faissl> "learning Java through application, a graphical approach" ده اسم الكتاب
<Faissl> ميزة الكتاب انه الوحيد اللي لقيته دايس في الGUI على طول
<Darko> hmm
<Faissl> كنت شغال كويس لحد ما لقيته بيعمل برنامج دايرة جواها مربع وبيغيروا أماكنهم وحجمهم عشوائيا مع بعض
<Darko> i think Java how to program teaches GUI too
<Darko> oh graphics programming :D
<Faissl> أيوه بس بعد 500 صفحة مثلا
<Darko> my specialty al 7amd lellah
<Faissl> المهم، عشان يخلي المربع مرتبط بالدائرة ونقطة احداثياتهم مش واحدة عمل معادلة معينة، مش عارف إيه يساوي الجذر التربيعي لإيه على إيه
<Faissl> وانا باعطل في الرياضة الحقيقة، أنا أدبي أساسا
<Faissl> المهم عملت البرنامج ده من غير ما افهم المعادلة ولا اتحولت ازاي لكود
<creative1412> بص يا فيصل في حتت مظلمة من العالم ما تدخلهاش الا لو معاك رياضة كويسة
<creative1412> pattern recognition  , ML , AI , Datamining واخيرا computer Graphics =D
<iS7yX> اسمع كلامي يا فيصل حتكسب :-) Head First Java عن خبرة سنين مفيش احسن منة :-)
<mahmoud> True
<mahmoud> for math part not for head first java :D
<iS7yX> ويافيصل انا عندي نفس مشكلتك, الحقيقة انا اكتر انسان حمار ممكن تشوفة في الماثيماتكس
<Darko> yeah the Head First series is great
<iS7yX> بس الفكرة اني قررت اتخلص من مشاكلي دي
<Faissl> iS7yX, ما انا برضه قلت كده، خاصة اني كنت ابتديته زمان وخلصت فصل أو اتنين
<iS7yX> واذاكر كل ال Algebra اللي علي خان اكاديمي :D
<Darko> you can strengthen you mathematics
<Darko> its never too late
<Faissl> iS7yX, Darko بس انا بصراحة بحب اما ابتدي حاجة اخلصها كلها
<Faissl> iS7yX, Darko وعلى حسب ما قريت الفهرس آخر فصلين غير قابلين للتطبيق خالص
<iS7yX> انا عمري ما ابتديت حاجة وخلصتها :(
<Faissl> iS7yX, ولا انا :)))))))))))))) وعشان كده بتشائم م الموضوع ده :D
<iS7yX> علطول ببتدي اي حاجة متحمس, وتدريجيا افقد الحماسة ووووهوب مبقاش طايق ابص في وش ام الحاجة دي. وحاجة جديدة تستهويني... وتدور الدائرة :(
<Darko> you just need motivation to finish something
<Faissl> Darko, when you turn 31 you lose most of your motivations..
<creative1412> بص يا فيصل كان في انترفيو في atlc بتاعة مايكروسوفت يوم االخميس
<creative1412> كنت هناك
<creative1412> نص اسئلتهم بروبابلتي
<Darko> Faissl, not with good friends you don't
<creative1412> والنص التاني الجوريزم
<creative1412> فالماث مهم
<Darko> Faissl, where do you live ?
<Faissl> creative1412, لأ
<Faissl> creative1412, إيه البروبابيلتي دي بالضبط؟
<Darko> creative1412, yes all good interview include data structures and algorithms , which rely heavily on discrete mathematics
<Darko> also lots of interesting fields in computer science rely heavily on mathematics
<Faissl> iS7yX, أهو، فصل اسمه make a connection والتاني distributed computing
<creative1412> دي حاجة كدة استغفر الله العظيم بس بجيب فيها امتياز ما علينا =D
<Faissl> Darko, alsakakini, Ghamra, Cairo
<Faissl> creative1412, أيوه شبه إيه م اللي احنا نعرفه؟
<Faissl> creative1412, the probability of what?
<Darko> !!!!
<Darko> Faissl, you are kidding :D
<Faissl> Darko, leih?
<Darko> Faissl, i live in meidan el giesh !
<Darko> Faissl, ahmed saeed street :D
<Darko> Faissl, 10 minutes away from you
<Darko> Faissl, because i can encourage you and help you with the mathematics
<Darko> Faissl, if you want
<Faissl> Darko, begd? great :D
<Darko> Faissl, of course
<Faissl> Darko, thanks :)
<Darko> Faissl, i am starting a system in july for everyone to join , that starts from the beginning of mathematics
<Darko> Faissl, and all computer science
<Darko> Faissl, to help reconstruct ,fix , and complete all the fake learning we had
<Darko> Faissl, since secondary school till now
<Darko> Faissl, and you are very welcome to join :)
<Faissl> Darko, but I think I made a good effort in PHP without math
<Faissl> Darko, what you mean with "starting a system"?
<Darko> Faissl, of course
<Darko> Faissl, PHP doesn't require math , because of the context that PHP work in
<Darko> Faissl, i designed a system of courses that match the education of any country in Europe or USA , and im starting to study following this system myself
<Darko> Faissl, what i mean by "start" is that i will invite people to join
<Darko> Faissl, already got people :D
<Faissl> Darko, you mean you do training?
<Darko> Faissl, training in what i know , and study groups in what i am yet to learn
<Faissl> Darko, I have no intention of any more courses, I can help you giving courses
<Faissl> is that volunteering?
<Darko> Faissl, the courses are free
<Darko> Faissl, well sure you can volunteer
<Darko> the entire thing is to share knowledge
<Faissl> mmmm, I have no problem with free courses..
<Faissl> this is somewhat hard to explain..
<Darko> what is hard to explain ?
<iS7yX1> Faissl: اسف كنت قومت.
<Faissl> ok
<iS7yX1> Faissl: جميل ممكن انا اكلمك في ال Distributed programming
<iS7yX1> للصبح لو عايز :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, you work with distributed programming ?!
<Faissl> Darko, I have to work immediately, I have no money or time for any more courses, but in meantime, no problem with taking free courses, I also can't volunteer for the same reasons.
<Faissl> Darko, that's all about it
<Faissl> iS7yX1, المشكلة في التطبيق مش الكلام، الكلام ماهو ف الكتاب
<iS7yX1> Darko: If by work you mean are you interested in it, yes :D
<iS7yX1> Darko: انا اتعلمت ايرلانج مخصوص عشان افهم المجال :-)
<Darko> iS7yX1, i meant use it on daily basis , but of course interested is great too :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, you know about message passing and OpenMP
<iS7yX1> Faissl, مش فاهمك. انت وصلتلها؟ ايه مش فاهمة؟
<iS7yX1> Darko:  I've worked with Erlang "a message passing distributed environment" as well as OpenMP as a shared memory environment :-)
<iS7yX1> Although to be honest, I've done far advanced implementations in OpenMP.. Mostly image processing stuff
<Darko> iS7yX1, well done (Y) :)
 * Faissl قاعد بالونة ف الحوار :D
<iS7yX1> Darko: So, did you work with any Message passing env before?
<Darko> iS7yX1, i work with somehow related field , parallel programming and massively parallel programming
<iS7yX1> MapReduce :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, no not yet , but planing to work with OpenMP later on
<Darko> iS7yX1, yep <3 :D
 * Faissl you speak Enzleegy?
<iS7yX1> Faissl: الموضوع سهل فحت وربنا احنا مش بنخترع, شد حيلك وحتعرف اننا بنتكلم في كلام فارغ :D
<Faissl> iS7yX1, ماهو يمكن يبقى كلام فارغ بس برضه معرفوش :D
<iS7yX1> Darko: بتشتغل بهادووب ولا ايه وكدا؟ كلمني اكتر :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, bashta3'al eih ?!
<Darko> iS7yX1, ma3lesh mesh fahem elly 2olto :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, repeat what you just said :D
<Faissl> Darko, iS7yX1, parallel programming I guess
<Darko> Faissl, i don't know , he said a word that i can't read
<Darko> Faissl, "beteshta3'al beeha doop" ?! :D
<iS7yX1> Sorry again :D
<iS7yX1>  Darko: I was asking if you're working with Hadoop or which implementation of MapReduce are you using
<Darko> iS7yX1, oooh no
<Darko> iS7yX1, i usa CUDA
<Darko> iS7yX1, so patterns must be implemented into the algorithm itself
<iS7yX1> Darko: Ahaaaaaa
<iS7yX1> Darko: Now i got you :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, (Y) :D
<iS7yX1> Darko: Good job BTW :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, thank you :) :)
<iS7yX1> Darko: So, are you using CUDA like me just because you're interested? or are you using it in a real job?
<Darko> iS7yX1, i use it because it is the standard in what i will work in as a real job isA :)
<Darko> iS7yX1, i am a graphics programmer and game developer
<iS7yX1> Darko: Good luck :-)
 * Faissl is back to elballoona status
<Darko> iS7yX1, thank you :)
<Darko> iS7yX1, a programmer that work in scientific computing that isn't using parallel programmer , will be obsolete
<Darko> iS7yX1, or got a very low salary
<Darko> iS7yX1, so everyone should learn parallel programming as soon as possible to harness the power of the hardware
<iS7yX1> Darko: Enta fe Ain Shams? Or do you know Safwat Hamad :D ?
<Darko> iS7yX1, nope ana fe el shorouk academy a5er sana
<Darko> iS7yX1, don't know safwat
<Darko> iS7yX1, who is he ?
<iS7yX1> Darko: He's a prof at Ain shams who used to say the same things you just said
<Darko> iS7yX1, cool :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, hopefully i will get to meet him someday soon
<Darko> iS7yX1, i hope people are listening to him
<iS7yX1> Darko:  They do :-) He's one of the most beloved Profs at ASCIS :-)
<Darko> iS7yX1, al 7amd lellah :D
<iS7yX1> Darko: Kan el moshref 3ala mashroo3y :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, nice :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, what was it ?
<Faissl> Darko, iS7yX1 المهم يعني بصفتكم ناس مستوعبة الأشياء وقارية
<iS7yX1> Faissl: ياريت ابقي نص اللي انت فاكرني يافيصل :D
<Faissl> Darko, iS7yX1 أكمل مع جافا وللا انقل C++
<iS7yX1> اثبت علي واحدة وكمل معاها للأخر
<iS7yX1> مش مهم مين
<iS7yX1> اللي ترتاحلة نفسيا... انت مرتاح نفسيا لمين؟
<Darko> Faissl, 7asab este5damak w ahdafak ya faisal
<Faissl> iS7yX1, مش مرتاح للاتنين :D
<Darko> law hadafak graphics aw vision aw AI aw keda
<Darko> yeb2a C++
<Darko> law hadafak scientific computing mn el a5er , yeb2a C++
<Darko> law business computing yeb2a java
<Faissl> بس كل كتب البرمجة اللي لقيتها عن C++ مافيهاش سيرة GUI
<Darko> Faissl, mesh merta7 lel 2 :D ?
<iS7yX1> هدفك ديفلوبمنت سريع؟ توولز كويسة ونضيفة؟ مكتبات متوفرة لكل حاجة واستخدامها مش حيعقد حياتك. يبقي جافا...
<Darko> Faissl, ah ya faisal 3ashan el C++ mafehash GUI built in , de lo3'a beta3et libraries
<Faissl> وانا عايز GUI الصراحة
<iS7yX1> داركو قالك علي مميزات سي++ :D
<iS7yX1> GUI يبقي اسهلك جافا
<iS7yX1> ولو انها حتقعدك يعني :(
<Darko> Faissl, fa law GUI fel C++ lazem libraries tanya zy wxWidgets aw Qt
<iS7yX1> QT صحيح ازاي نسيتها
<iS7yX1> سهلة وظريفة. بس لازم تكون فاهم OO كويس جدا
<Faissl> Darko, iS7yX1 عايزين الصراحة؟ هدفي حاجة اتعلمها بسرعة ويبقى  فيه أمل ما بشكل ما اني اشتغل بيها
<Faissl> سواء هنا أو بره
<iS7yX1> يبقي جافا. جافا تقدر تعمل GUI بنت بينز في نص ساعة :-)
<Darko> iS7yX1, yeb2a java w taree2 el business computing wel enterprise applications
<iS7yX1> دراج ودروب :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, belzabt
<Faissl> iS7yX1, والفاتحة للفيجوال بيزيك
<Faissl> :D
<iS7yX1> اي حاجة GUI في سي++ محتاجة تركيز وتأمل و صبر :D
<Darko> Faissl, el fat7a tab3an :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, belzabt
<Faissl> Darko, iS7yX1 انا تخصصي الأساسي كان VB6 :)
<Darko> iS7yX1, w me7taga teb2a fahem enta betzaker C++ leeh aslan w teb2a kwayse fel hadaf beta3ak
<Faissl> وعملت بيها شغل حلو زمان
<Darko> iS7yX1, 3ashan matetsawa7sh
<Faissl> زمان قوي بقه
<Darko> Faissl, nice (Y) :D ana 3omry ma shoftaha xD
<iS7yX1> وكويس ان نجم مش هنا عشان ميردش. علي سؤالك دا :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, ana kan nefsy yekoon hena 3ashan atna2esh ma3ah w afahemo kam 7aga keda
<Darko> iS7yX1, ana aslan da5alt hena 3ashano :D
<Darko> iS7yX1,  w howa magash fel a5er :D
<iS7yX1>  Darko: هو انا اعرفك بأسم تاني؟
<Faissl> Darko, iS7yX1 كان بيقول لي يللا ندخل نغتت على linuxac لا دخل هنا ولا هناك
<iS7yX1> حاسس اني اتكلمت معاك قبل كدا وانا مش عارف :D  Darko:
<Faissl> iS7yX1, ده طلع جاري تقريبا :D Darko
<Darko> iS7yX1, asdak eih ?!
<Darko> Faissl, ah e7na geraan :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, ana esmy mohamed waheed atef , nickname Darko
<Darko> iS7yX1, so7aby by2olooly wa7eed , aw wa7awy :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, de kol el asma2 elly leya :D
<iS7yX1>  Darko: It's nice to meet you :-)
<iS7yX1>  Darko:  Ana Ahmed Ezzat Afifi :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, nice to meet you too :) thank you :)
<iS7yX1>  Darko: Faissl: علي فكرة انا من شبرا مش بعيد عنكم يعني :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, ana geddy mn shobra
<Darko> iS7yX1, 3esht fe shobra zaman , fel 5alafawi
<iS7yX1>  Darko: Aha, Agda3 naas :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, rabena ye5aleek :D
<Faissl> Darko, وانا جدي من شبرا برضه، لو أبوك ميت تبقى مستنسخ مني :D
<Darko> Faissl, hehehehe :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, mashroo3ak kan eih ya ahmed ?
<iS7yX1> Darko: Optical Character Recognition engine for mobile
<Darko> iS7yX1, cooool :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, what was your approach ?
<Darko> iS7yX1, since the mobile has low resources , i don't think you used neural networks right ?
<iS7yX1> Darko: Image processing -> Machine learning :D
<iS7yX1> Darko: Actually we did :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, cool cool :D i love machine learning but it didn't fall on my track so i didn't continue in it
<Darko> iS7yX1, oh you did !? :D nice :D i did that too when i was studying machine learning
<Darko> iS7yX1, but how could you use neural networks on a mobile with low resources ?
<Darko> iS7yX1, sounds really cool :D
<iS7yX1> Darko: since you only ship the trained network in the application, it won't need that much resources.
<iS7yX1> Darko: And we implemented only English language. so, our NN was relatively small :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, oooh thats why
<Darko> iS7yX1, i thought you ship the app and ship the learner too
<Darko> cool
<iS7yX1> Darko: Of course not :D el 7arf kan bya5od beta3 sa3a 3ashan el training :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, omg sa3a ?! da keteer fa7t xD
<Darko> iS7yX1, ana mesh afker el learner kan bya5od ad eih lamma 3amalto el sara7a
<Darko> iS7yX1, estanna ageblak video le wa7ed me3a2adny
<iS7yX1> Darko: Bos, ana lazem anam now
<iS7yX1> Darko: momken teb3atholy ba3deen
<iS7yX1> Darko: e3melly add 3ala el Facebook if you would like web2a eb3athooly
<iS7yX1> Darko: shoof el topic ele konna benetkalem feeh, ana Ahmed Ezzat Afifi :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, ok mashi :D
<Darko> iS7yX1, ana mesh la2eeh aslan ! XD
<Darko> iS7yX1, tesba7 3ala 5eer
<iS7yX1> Darko: enta da? https://www.facebook.com/ProgressiveDarko
<Darko> iS7yX1, ah
<iS7yX1> Darko: Tamam :D
<iS7yX1> Yalla, C ya
<Darko> iS7yX1, cya =]
#ubuntu-eg 2013-05-12
 * Faissl is C++ing
 * Faissl is feeling much better in Quassel
#ubuntu-eg 2014-05-05
<alxzander> i need GOLD PARSER  for ubuntu
<alxzander> هو مفيش حد هنا ولا ابه ؟
#ubuntu-eg 2016-05-10
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-eg 2016-05-12
<ahfarouk_> Hi any recommendation for a laptop thatt I can install ubuntu without issues with drivers in Egypt
<ahfarouk> hi
<ahfarouk> anyone can help with recommending a laptop I can buy in Egypt that I can install ubuntu 16 on it with out issues for driver support or problems ?
#ubuntu-eg 2016-05-13
<theShirbiny> !tell ahfarouk lenove is good
